
Scrapingworld.com – Scraping Directory: components, providers, knowledge base - kaltsturm
https://www.scrapingworld.com
======
varenc
Interesting collection of resources.

I found the residential IP proxy services a bit eyebrow raising. This one,
[https://luminati.io/ethical](https://luminati.io/ethical), apparently gets
their residential IPs by having app developers embed the Luminati SDK. So when
you use their proxy network, your request will be routed through some
oblivious person’s phone or laptop. I assume that the requests can’t be end to
end encrypted and that whatever user whose device is making the request will
be able to see it.

While there’s certainly some legitimate and even noble uses of residential IP
proxies, I can think of plenty nefarious ones too. Must be a constant
challenge for this company to combat that. If they do.

~~~
kaltsturm
Thank you for sharing your insights - indeed. If residential proxies are
needed for scraping, we shall keep your insights in mind.

------
hombre_fatal
If you're going to start a directory, why wouldn't you do the research to seed
it with elementary content? Your only info link is a wikipedia link about
scraping and you're hoping people email you with more links.

Seems a bit bizarre to me.

~~~
kaltsturm
You are right - we just wanted to kickstart and will work on our own for sure
to add more content. What are your top links with respect to scraping?

------
deaquino
Chrome Extension: [https://www.webscraper.io/](https://www.webscraper.io/)

~~~
kaltsturm
added

------
kaltsturm
Do you know of any site-specific scraping services, e.g. eBay, Google, ... ?

------
kaltsturm
If you miss functionality - not content - on scrapingworld.com, please comment
here.

------
kaltsturm
If you miss best in class links for \- providers \- knowledge posts \-
components

please comment here - we will add them on scrapingworld.com

------
elxavicio
Check out proxyland.io!

~~~
kaltsturm
added

------
bhargavdigi
nice thanks for sharing us

